# Portage Lakes Crappie



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Going to try to get out tomorrow afternoon, which lake would be a good one to target? Anyone else be there?

- Jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I won't be there, but try Miller at the far S end and around the docks behind the bar. Tubes or minnows under a bobber. Chartruse the hot color.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Carl, I'll do that.


----------



## Specks (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Ruminator,
Just to let you know I,m aboard. May go to Portage or Atwood tomorrow. Will give you a call.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I appreciate them. I went out with Specks yesterday and hit a number of spots that Carl has told me about. Most were not holding fish yet. Where we found them was suspended out from shore in deeper water. We were unable to coax a bite from any of them. Used minnows/floats and various plastics and marabou, cicada's, etc.. We only caught a couple of stragglers earlier while fishing on Grape Lake just east of the Rangers' boat house. We fished from 3pm. to 8:30pm. and were the last off at the new ramp.

- Jim


----------



## Specks (Apr 9, 2004)

Really enjoyed your company as usual. Thanks for picking up the Senkos for me.
We got a late start, around 3 o'clock. Should have been there earlier, but it was good to get out and check out the equipment. As Ruminator stated the crappie just was'nt very active. Look forward to meeting you Carl. I enjoy reading your threads and thanks for the tips.
Specks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit Miller with my son today. I only got 2 little ones, he caught 6, including 1 nice gill and a small bass.

Got them on minnows, anywhere from 2' to 6' down. Also, chartruse tubes again, but they weren't hitting it very hard. I missed a lot of bites. Oh well, just good to get out with my boy.

With the temps all week being in the 50's and 60's, this upcoming weekend should be all kinds of HOT for fishing.

I may head out during the week this week since I don't have to be at work til 1pm. Maybe Wed or Thurs.

Carl


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! Good luck and tight lines!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Did u notice this thread is 16 years old. A bunch of old ones are popping up??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

snag said:


> Did u notice this thread is 16 years old. A bunch of old ones are popping up??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good spot!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Marty!!!! The Libyans!!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I would throw money at big daddy out-fishing the new king captain Markus ! What do I guys think!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

U


----------



## Todd Blevins (Apr 13, 2020)

I just put a boat in the water permanently docked at Rex Lake and I'm need to Portage Lakes, can anyone direct me to where the best crappie fishing is at on the main lakes.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd head Eastward to Turkeyfoot.. Nice lake during the week, but especially avoid the weekends there.


----------



## Todd Blevins (Apr 13, 2020)

Are there certain areas of Turkeyfoot that are better? What am I looking for to find them? Are they closer to shore or is it best anywhere there is about 10-12 foot of water and about 3-4 foot down.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Time flies. I wonder how old Big Daddy’s boy is nowadays. Gotta be pushing 30’s.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Todd Blevins said:


> I just put a boat in the water permanently docked at Rex Lake and I'm need to Portage Lakes, can anyone direct me to where the best crappie fishing is at on the main lakes.


You are already there! My dad and I have both caught our biggest crappies out of Rex. With crappie, they change locations a lot based on the conditions. They go where the minnows are. Today, they are probably deep and close to the bottom since it was so cold yesterday. Probably where the weeds area starting to grow on the bottom. The next time it warms up to 60 degrees, they will be shallow around the wood and docks looking to spawn on a gravel bottom or around lily pads. That's when you can catch them as close as a foot from shore! After the spawn, they will move back out to deep water and be harder to find.

Really, all of the Portage Lakes have good crappie fishing. They are very similar. There are tons of docks and trees that they could spawn under. Just have to find the right ones!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, they weren't there last weekend!!! No crappie, 2 nice redear, and 2 small bass! Nothing was shallow, not even the little gills! Tried deeper and couldn't find any.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Todd Blevins said:


> I just put a boat in the water permanently docked at Rex Lake and I'm need to Portage Lakes, can anyone direct me to where the best crappie fishing is at on the main lakes.


the pass time will not put you on crapie,that redy hapen.
you should ask,how to search for crapie ?
every time you have to search for them first,to be able to catch them.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

bdawg said:


> Well, they weren't there last weekend!!! No crappie, 2 nice redear, and 2 small bass! Nothing was shallow, not even the little gills! Tried deeper and couldn't find any.


You caught them all...LOL. My dad has a friend who’s been getting them at Rex, but last weekend he got skunked too!!


----------

